

Ask HN: Doing something innovative with privacy? - jnorthrop

I&#x27;m trying to find panelists to speak at RSA early next year[1]. I&#x27;m the CTO at the International Association of Privacy Professionals[2] and we&#x27;ve done some pretty cool panels in the past at RSA including a panel with the CPOs from Microsoft, Mozilla, Google and Facebook and another one with intelligence agency representatives (post Snowden). These have been packed sessions (500+ people) and have been well received.<p>This year we want to put together a panel to discuss best practices (or whether it is practical) to design and architect to meet the privacy expectations of consumers -- and do so ethically. Any side of the privacy conversation is welcome. The IAPP is not an advocacy organization so among our members are Axciom, members of the US intelligence community, people from Mozilla and the EFF, regulators from European data protection authorities and everything in between.<p>What I&#x27;m hoping to get from reaching out here (and I&#x27;ve been a member here for years) are people who are passionate about privacy and are doing something innovative or revolutionary in the space. It&#x27;s easy for me to find privacy professionals at large organizations (those are our members) but generally startups don&#x27;t join professional associations so reaching into that community is much more difficult. I know there are great things happening in the space and I want to give them a voice.<p>If you are interested, or want to suggest someone else, you can reply here or reach out to me at my work email jeff at privacyassociation dot org. BTW, if you are speaking you will get a free pass to the entire conference, but there is no funding for paying for travel expenses -- sorry.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rsaconference.com&#x2F;events&#x2F;us15
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;privacyassociation.org&#x2F;
======
read
What makes you believe the fix to privacy is more likely to originate from a
panel than from (a) a semi-random way of bumping into a dinosaur egg, like
Twitter and Facebook, or (b) the efforts of an individual, like Moxie
Marlinspike or some Google engineer toying with a 20% project?

The fix to privacy is more likely to originate from a project that gets users,
like Dark Mail or Mailpile.

~~~
jnorthrop
Your username in combination with the content of your post is ironic. At what
point in my post does it say I'm trying to assemble a panel to fix privacy?
I'm looking for people, like Moxie Marlinspike, to speak to a crowd of
information security professionals about their thoughts on privacy and
privacy-related projects in a panel format. And rather than just assembling
representatives from corporate giants I'd like to include individuals from
startups.

~~~
read
> to discuss best practices

